# I think I decided - Im gettng a snowbear - question please



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

It looks like a real sturdy unit and more than enough to do my drivewya and maybe a few more in the neigborhood. I am also thinking of taking on an independent contract postion with the town for some extra bucks. I think i read some people here say that this unit just wont cut it on a "commerical" basis. I woudnt consider the 4 hours a night for maybe 10 nights during our snow season hear on long island as "commercial" can I get some opinions on this? wont this plow be plenty for my vehicle. wouldnt you think that my 91 jimmy with 185,000 miles on it might be a bigger issue than the type of plow i am using? i really appreciate the advise before I order this thing. thanks in advance.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

*Snowbear warranty*

I believe Snowbear will void their warranty if the plow is used for anything other than personal use......again....These plows are...'an inexpensive way to put a LIGHTWEIGHT plow on a personal use vehicle and remove some snow. If used and not abused it will work fine.BUT like anything if it's horsed,forced and beat it will be a nightmare......So is the BEST tool in the hands of an incompetent individual.
Try it on your drive and a few friends, but I think you are getting way,way ahead of yourself thinking about contract plowing with it. 
For that matter, if you haven't plowed before, try a year of doing your own stuff before even thinking of contracting out.
You may find like so many things in life,it's not all as easy as it would seem.
Just an insight from someone thats been there.......
Anyways, eat dessert first ...life is short !


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Let me start by saying that I have spent many key strokes defending the snowbear for personal use plowers. It seems that every homeowner that asks a question about them gets flamed. I feel that the snowbear is a good value for the homeowner who wants to plow his own driveway.

With that said, an independent contract position with the town for some extra bucks is not "personal use" and the snowbear is not the proper tool for the job. You need to get a little more plow if you are planning on going commercial. SnowBear themselves advertise that there plow is a personal use plow and is not intended for commercial use.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

dunedog said:


> if you haven't plowed before, try a year of doing your own stuff before even thinking of contracting out.
> You may find like so many things in life,it's not all as easy as it would seem.


I found that out a few weeks ago. It's not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Do what you wanna do. You're either going to pay attention when people (and Snowbear manufacturers, themselves) tell you the Snowbear is for personal use or you're not. Trying to get people to tell you what you want to hear isn't going to really change anything.

Plowing for others and certainly an "independent contract postion with the town" is commercial plowing.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

For some reason I think the guy is a fake. I went through a lot of snow bear threads and someone else posted something like that before. And noticed he joined this month and posted something to do with Snow Bear, in a strange way?  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*re;bolensdriver*

I am new but i never posted those questions before. and i am not just taking comments in one ear and out the other. I appreciate the input. Thanks everyone


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

for my drive way i had a snowbear for 10 yrs work ok now i have 8 hd fisher i never go back to the snowbear


----------

